# Hijazi goats new pics just for BYH



## Naef hajaya (Dec 7, 2012)

61
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















[/CENTER]



 

































 60
 61


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 7, 2012)

Those ears are something else!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Dec 11, 2012)

The baby peeking out from under his mothers ears is priceless.


----------

